# Quinny buzz suitable for newborn?



## stephmum2be

Hi, ive just bought a quinny buzz 3 and was told that the pram itself is suitable to use from birth by just using the memory foam insert seat (i think its stage 1) but ive just been looking online on another website and it states that the pram itself isnt suitable for a child under 6 months unless its used with the car seat or carrycot. Which 1 is it?! :wacko: Can anyone help? x


----------



## LuckyStarr

I thought it was only suitable from birth when u used it with the dreami carrycot, its one of the reasons I ended up choosing a different pram. X


----------



## Wriggley

yes carrycot for under 6 months - i cant imagine a baby under 6 months being comfy in the main buggy bit


----------



## stephmum2be

I havent got the dreamii carrycot with it but ive got a maxi cosi car seat so i could always use that, just really wanted to be able to use it without a car seat! Thanks for replying tho x


----------



## Wriggley

stephmum2be said:


> I havent got the dreamii carrycot with it but ive got a maxi cosi car seat so i could always use that, just really wanted to be able to use it without a car seat! Thanks for replying tho x

yes i get what ya mean - they dont always make these things clear x :)


----------



## EverythingXd

I thought the main stroller seat had a recline position that is suitable for newborns. I'm not sure though as I have the carrycot for mine so have never tried it.


----------



## hayley x

I would have a look on ebay and pick up a cheap carrycot, you probably wont want LO in their carseat the whole time :nope: x


----------



## shortie1990

I used it with Riley a couple of times when he was very small, as the seat reclines and is flat, and he looked very comfy, MOST of the time we stuck with the car seat on the pram, only because that was much easier as he was usually asleep and didn't want to take him out of his seat to put in the main pram, so I left the main pram seat at home until about two months ago, and have used the main seat


----------



## Farie

The main seat *is *suitable for use from birth in the recline position ... its a bucket seat but lies flat so LO's spine is flat, just legs slightly elevated.

I looked into these prams closely as they were in my top 3, the Mura won the race simply 'cos DH found one half price :rofl:


----------



## PreggyEggy

The main seat is suitable (in the fully reclined position only), but sort of drowns baby...they look tiny in it! Not the best option I feel. I'm using my Pebble car seat until she's looks like she's the right fit for it, haha. She looks much more comfy in the car seat for now.


----------



## princess1985

We've got the Quinny buzz and we have the dreami to go with it, when they're newborn they really need to be laid flat if it's for a long time. We use the car seat if were just popping into a shop or only out for a short while. Also when it's cold I don't think the car seat is very warm for them because the wind blows right in their face, my LO screams from it sometimes!


----------



## wishuwerehere

I wouldn't think they'd be properly laid flat in the seat unit, i'd look for a cheap carrycot second hand :)


----------



## dovehouse

it is suitablre from birth. i did worry i should get the carrycot but my oh talked me out of it, and glad he did, we had an april baby. he went in the seat no probs, we bought the pack where you get extra covers, the sun shade thing and it had sides you could clip on to stop the pram being so open. lo loved it, he had lots of room. we also had the wallaboo pram liner. he was flat. from what i hear lo wont be in the dreami all that long, so some see it as a waste. but perhaps if lo was born in the middle of winter i might have been more tempted to get it. but as i say, lo was v comfortable and warm enough in the main seat of the pram. if it was really windy or wet, i sometimes just used the maxi cosi car seat instead
x


----------



## KittyVentura

It is suitable from birth either in fully reclined position, with the maxi cosi on the base or with the dreami carrycot. Carrycot was a waste of money IMHO... Fin hated being led flat as he had reflux so the carseat on the base was what we used. He's now a big 3 month old (16lb 5oz) and goes in the main pushchair bit no problem... it's not fully reclined now, just sat up facing me and he loves it. The carseat is a bit too restrictive for him when we go on walks etc...

Here he is in the main Quinny... cosy as anything :)

xx
 



Attached Files:







165505_10150372408715338_702910337_16561251_6953901_n.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## stephmum2be

Thanks for your replies girls, i'll try her in the main bit of the pram and see how we go. Ive heard quite a few people say that the carrycot doesnt last long and shes growing so fast so it'd prob be a waste of money!
Kittyventura- thanks for the advice hun i keep reading so many different things and was starting to worry that i'd bought the wrong pram! Cant wait to get it, fin looks very cosy in there i love his little fluffy snowsuit! xx


----------



## emmi26

ive got the quinny buzz its only suitable from birth with the dreami carrycot. i did the same hun bought the pram then realised i needed the carrycot.


----------



## Blah11

I hate seeing newborns in pushchairs :( They need a carrycot,, you can get them in pristine condition on ebay for pretty cheap.


----------



## stephmum2be

Does anyone know how long these carrycots last for before baby is too big? people are saying not long but cant seen to find any idea of age


----------



## PreggyEggy

It really depends on the size of baby. Would have been a complete waste of money for me, as Poppy is almost too large for her moses basket already (she's very long). I wanted it, but couldn't justify spending the money, and I'm glad I didn't now.

I would say no longer then 6 months probably, but I can't imagine a baby enjoying it by then to be honest. Mine wouldn't anyway, she's happiest when she's being held in a sitting position to look around, I doubt she'd appreciate laying in one of those while we go out. 

Poppy was 8lbs when she was born and looked small in the main seat, I can definitely see the carrycot being useful if you have a smaller baby.


----------



## stephmum2be

Isabella has nearly outgrown her moses basket too shes only little but shes long. Im just gonna leave it then cos it would just be a waste of money, plenty of people are saying that she will be fine without so we'll try it and see :) x


----------



## bunnyg82

Personally, we didn't use the carrycot much - it was a complete waste of money tbh! We gave up on it after 2 months as he just didn't like being in there. We did use the baby carrier most of the time though from birth and we now use the pram with the car seat when we are doing short trips. We have put him in the proper seat from about 3 or 4 months, but again he wasn't keen, probably because of being in the carrier. 
I would thoroughly recommend getting a carrier (we have the close baby carrier), my son loved it! But the seat unit is suitable for your LO so you could try it and see what she thinks x


----------

